# 14 Billfish 25hp Yamaha



## Refischer (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice boat!!


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Got one myself, at least for another couple days


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

looking good dawg


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Alright guys be honest how tippy is the boat? I was watching a video about the boat and it looked ultra tippy. Also does water “clap” on the boat while polling.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Bradford said:


> Alright guys be honest how tippy is the boat? I was watching a video about the boat and it looked ultra tippy. Also does water “clap” on the boat while polling.


It actually tracks very well and not much clap as one might think. Regarding tippy, i'd rather be on this then a gheenoe any day. If you're on the platform, the person on the bow has to be aware that this is NOT a 16' skiff and has a 48" beam. I added a sissy bar to my poling platform cause my old man is like a **** hound when he sees a squirrel if a tarpon rolls.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Congrats! Hope to see you around soon


----------



## Refischer (Mar 21, 2019)

Tigweld said:


> Nice boat!!


Much thanks to your craftsmanship. Grab bar and platform are solid as a rock!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Awesome microskiff!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet man, I live in PSL and almost pulled the trigger on this skiff. I had a 30hp eyes however and the weight was too much for the transom. Cool skiff


----------

